

Orthographic wordplay for startup names. - german
http://bobstumpel.blogspot.com/2007/09/branding-20-3-phonetical-misspellings.html

======
zach
I'm sorry, all of these blow. I'd prefer the nonsensical adjective + animal to
having to explain to someone how it's "Browser with a z-a-r". Talk about
negating word of mouth. I'm sure I'm not the only person who'd rather type 14
letters that I can remember than 6 letters I can't be sure about.

------
daniel-cussen
I'd just go with a pormanteau.

~~~
RyanGWU82
That's "portmanteau," although "poormanteau" gives some really interesting
mental imagery.

poormanteau: getting stuck with spork.org or spork.net.

~~~
jonp
Or poormanatee to follow zach's adjective + animal line.

